# toby:)



## craigyo (Sep 28, 2009)

hello every1 i just thought id share some photos of my poochie, his name is toby, hes a yorkshire terrier x bichon frise, hes 11 years old. As you can probably tell from the photos he has no eyes, he had to have them removed last year due to glaucoma, hes lucky that he has longish hair so it kinda hides him having no eyes.


----------



## CareBear79 (Sep 8, 2009)

Awwww hes cute


----------



## craigyo (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks carebear


----------



## Katie1989 (Sep 30, 2009)

aww he's just too cute


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog...lovely pics.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

He's adorable and pretty great actually. He looks so happy even with those eyes!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww hes Gorg!...

Made me giggle..lol Blob on its way xx


----------



## craigyo (Sep 28, 2009)

awww thankyou for the nice comments and thankyou for the blob woohoo


----------



## Xenigma (Jun 25, 2010)

Craigyo, thank you for posting these photos of your lovely dog!

I have a 13yo Bichon Frise who is due to have his remaining eye removed on Monday, and I was so worried about how I would react to him with no eyes at all (I cry just thinking about it). Not from an aesthetic point of view or what others would think, just because it is such a huge change, and I was afraid of what it would look like, I guess. He is blind already so it won't bother him, but he had such beautiful brown eyes. 

Your photos made me feel much better that, after the initial surgery gore is cleared up, he will look just like my baby again!

Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------

